# Florida Metting?



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I posted this in the All Florida Dendrobatid Society Page but I think it may not have been the right place to do so.

I don’t know if this has been brought up before but I’ve searched and didn’t find a topic like this. I was wondering if anyone in our lovely state has ever held meetings like those held in the Midwest and other spots. I think it would be great experience to get to meet fellow froggers and exchange tidbits of information and advice especially for newbies like myself. Feedback?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The last Florida meeting that I know of, was a general get-together at the food court of the Daytona reptile show.

I missed it but they say @ 10 different DB people were there.....

but

Nothing beats a frogger meeting in someones 80 viv frogroom...



-just sayin'


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, that sounds so friggin awesome! Maybe one day I will be fortunate enough to attend one!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

When I was first getting back into the hobby I was told by a breeder in Orlando that he was having FL PDF meetings almost every month at his house but that breeder has left the hobby/business.

I have been toying with the idea of setting something up in Orlando. I'm unsure how many people would be interested though. I think there is only like 3-4 Orlando dart froggers. lol


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I'm down for a trip to O town any time, I'm only a short drive away!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Florida Meeting?*

Orlando is pretty much the middle of the state for accessablility...

We can always meet at the food court again in August if nothing else.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Where is the show in August? Is it at the reg. orlando convention enter? I couldnt find any info about it on Kingsnake.com
I am up for attending a pdf meeting in Orlando. I have never been to one before...


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

forestexotics said:


> Where is the show in August? Is it at the reg. orlando convention enter? I couldnt find any info about it on Kingsnake.com


I believe Phil was referring to the one in Daytona.

National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage

Dave


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

is that the F.I.R.E one? I havent been for about 3 years now. Really would love to hit up a show and a fl frogger meeting. What dates is the daytona show?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

nevermind, I saw your link. Who all is planning to attend this show?


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to go to this show!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

forestexotics said:


> nevermind, I saw your link. Who all is planning to attend this show?


Last year PDF wise, there was Marcus from SNDF, our own Bill Schwinn and one or two others. The NC frog vendor - forgot the name.....

That show, like much of Florida itself, is more about big stuff, reptiles,Varanids, Torts.....stuff like that.

but

we can start to change all that, right?


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

The Orlando F.I.R.E. show was cancelled last year due to it moving to a new venue, and vendors cancelled because they didn't know about the move or something. Shawn Heflick is the one who runs it and he was the president of our Herp Society here in Orlando until Jan. of this year, and he still attends our meetings. I am the current treasurer of the Herp. Society. I will ask him if there will be any more shows in the future. Our big show right now is Repticon at the fairgrounds. The next Repticon here is on May 22. Alpha Pro Breeders was at the last Repticon in January, which was the first dart frog vendor that I have seen at that show. I am trying to talk Marcus of SNDF into either doing the show or putting some frogs at my table at the May show. Repticon has more than doubled over the last couple of years here, I think because of the FIRE show dissappearing. There are talks from other herpers that I know of maybe a new show in Orlando soon. I only have around 20 frogs right now, and none are too exotic so my house would probably be boring to froggers. I have around 36 panther chameleons and a colony of Lygodactylus williamsi also. I would love to meet other froggers in the area, we should set something up soon.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I think the NC vendor is "under the canopy farms"? Jane and scott brown? I have bought from them many times. 
When I was asking about who would be there, I was referring to DB members, not vendors. I didnt make that very clear though, sorry. I will maybe get to go...its still up in the air. I am more likely to attend the show coming up on the 22nd of May.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I will be attending the Daytona Show in August and will more than likely have a table at both Orlando Repticons and maybe a Tampa Repticon or two also.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

If I go I will be wearing my "got poison" shirt. and so will my baby probably...


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I will be there! My b/f and I wouldnt miss it for the world! If pet herps are allowed in, we will either be carrying our bearded dragons or our normal and spider ball pythons.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I always make the annual "pilgrimage" to Daytona.... I might actually be looking for frogs again. I think I've almost convinced my wife to let me build a new mega-vivarium (keep your fingers crossed!).


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

like always i'm happy to host a meeting / barbecue in savannah (2 hrs north of jax). in-fact i just talked with two other DB members over dinner and drinks about getting it organized. so if your interested and willing to attend them PM me. no dates yet, but bbq and a keg of beer will be goin around, and hopefully some trades, plants, and ideas. 

james


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah so def Daytona is a must, what day will most of you be attending? I would probably go on Saturday.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

James i will be heading to Savannah in 2-3 weeks, maybe we could get together and get a beer.
mark


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

absolutely. and flapjax3000 is 3 blocks down from me. 

i'll PM you my # just give me a shout.

james


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow....I wasn't expecting that many people to be interested in a PDF neeting in Orlando.
Maybe something can be worked out. My house is still chaos from the move and like Jeremy...my collection is small currently.

My wife and I will be attending the Daytona show again this year as well.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Jerm said:


> The Orlando F.I.R.E. show was cancelled last year due to it moving to a new venue, and vendors cancelled because they didn't know about the move or something. Shawn Heflick is the one who runs it and he was the president of our Herp Society here in Orlando until Jan. of this year, and he still attends our meetings. I am the current treasurer of the Herp. Society. I will ask him if there will be any more shows in the future. Our big show right now is Repticon at the fairgrounds. The next Repticon here is on May 22. Alpha Pro Breeders was at the last Repticon in January, which was the first dart frog vendor that I have seen at that show. I am trying to talk Marcus of SNDF into either doing the show or putting some frogs at my table at the May show. Repticon has more than doubled over the last couple of years here, I think because of the FIRE show dissappearing. There are talks from other herpers that I know of maybe a new show in Orlando soon. I only have around 20 frogs right now, and none are too exotic so my house would probably be boring to froggers. I have around 36 panther chameleons and a colony of Lygodactylus williamsi also. I would love to meet other froggers in the area, we should set something up soon.


I was also surprised to see a PDF vendor at the last Orlando Repticon....usually I feel like its not worth going to.
You are trying to get Marcus to do Orlando Repticons?
Do you know where this new show might be located or any other details?



Jerm said:


> I will be attending the Daytona Show in August and will more than likely have a table at both Orlando Repticons and maybe a Tampa Repticon or two also.


Are you selling frogs or just chameleons?



james67 said:


> like always i'm happy to host a meeting / barbecue in savannah (2 hrs north of jax). in-fact i just talked with two other DB members over dinner and drinks about getting it organized. so if your interested and willing to attend them PM me. no dates yet, but bbq and a keg of beer will be goin around, and hopefully some trades, plants, and ideas.
> 
> james


I love Savannah. I wish I was closer....that would be an awesome meeting location.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

gothaicus said:


> Are you selling frogs or just chameleons?


I will have lots of panther chameleons, tillandsias from Russels bromeliads, maybe some of my CB Lygodactylus williamsi, some small broms (fireballs) and maybe small orchids, and I am working on getting Marcus from SNDF to either put some frogs at my table or do a table himself. I don't currently have any personal darts to sell and won't have any by the May show.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> James i will be heading to Savannah in 2-3 weeks, maybe we could get together and get a beer.
> mark


Hey Mark could you swing by tropiflora on your way up. I'll buy ya a beer.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

When i get my new place in Gainesville I would love to host a meeting. I know its a little out of the way for everyone and I dont have that many frogs but the offer stands. I can even bribe you with my "pet" opossum you can hold and feed! That usually works for my little cousins.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

James & Flapjax what a great meeting we had Tuesday night, good food & drink and thanks again for the plants, all are secure in tanks now. Also amazing timing that the group of yellow Lehmanni not only arrived but was in such good shape, I already have a clutch out of one of my pairs! I will post pics soon.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good to hear those Lehmanni worked out. We had an excess of them and glad they found a good home. Beer for frogs is always a good deal.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

next time mabie we'll have the kois ready

james

i think i speak for both lee and myself when i say we're always happy to meet fellow froggers, and welcome anyone to come have a drink and talk frogs.


----------

